# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  infuusnaald

## kimmo

Enige tijd geleden heb ik een enkeloperatie ondergaan. Na de operatie lag ik aan een infuus. Nadat ik mijn laatste infuus heb gehad, weigerde de dienstdoende verpleegster de naald uit mijn arm te halen. Zij zei, dat dat pas gedaan wordt bij ontslag, want het zou zomaar eens kunnen zijn dat een nieuw infuus toch nog nodig is en dan moet er weer een nieuwe naald in en dat kost weer tijd. Ik vind dat theoretisch gepraat. Volgens mij valt die tijd wel mee. En de kans op een nieuwe infuus was klein.
Ik vind die naald niet echt aangenaam. Bovendien was er de nacht daarvoor een beetje bloed vrijgekomen toen ik op mijn zij was gaan liggen. Ik wilde graag weer op die zij liggen. Mijn plan was om de nachtzuster te vragen om dat ding er uit te halen. Dat was achteraf niet nodig, want in de loop van de avond viel de naald er vanzelf uit.
Hoe denken jullie over de handelwijze van deze verpleegster?

----------

